# Katrina's Father In-law



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone one know the Jim(Katrina) Father In-law is in the Hospital
with Colon Cancer ans is going to have surgery on thursday
So Jim may not be on to much for a while
Please Pray for his Father In-Law and the whole Family

Thank You 
Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update Don.

Jim, we will keep you and your family in our prayers.

Gary


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I will definitely keep them all in my prayers. Thanks for letting us know of this need!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You know we are all praying for you Jim and Katrina. We'll hold down the fort for you in the Chat Room. Join us when you can. We love you, buddy. I'll be here with W & H's whenever you are ready.
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All good energies from Wolfwood are headed your way!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

More prayers headed your way!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Katrina and Family,

You are in our thoughts and prayers at this time. Keep thinking good thoughts and please tell your father in law to keep up the fight!

Dawn and Pat


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim,

You can count on us to pray.









Tami


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you all very much for the thoughts and prayers!
Katrina's father is a very strong man who I happen to think a lot of.
The doctors are saying that this is not looking good while I tend to believe that he can beat this.
We'll find out more tomorrow and I'll keep everyone informed.

God Bless my Outbackers family for caring so much.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Count on my prayers too
willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,
Your FIL will be in our thoughts. This is a very tough one, and we will be pulling for him as well as you and your family during this trying time.

Don,
Thanks for the note.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Jim and Katrina,

We will keep your Father in Law/father in our prayers. Also praying for your family.

Rita


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Some Northern prays coming your way.


----------

